# Animal Repellents



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Anyone here have firsthand experience using any animal repellent products on your lawn? Are they a total gimmick or do they actually work? Any adverse effects to the lawn in terms of growth/color/etc? Specifically asking about keeping dogs away.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't know what folks use for dogs. For other small pests we've used Liquid Fence. That worked very well but needed re applied after a heavy rainfall.

You could occasionally spray the perimeter of your yard with this to possibly train them to keep off. Then gradually reduce the amount of times you are spraying.

@ShaneNC Also moved this to the general discussion forum.


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

I'll see if I can get my hands of some of the Liquid Fence. No other input on this anyone?


----------

